# So...some agents visited me on behalf of Feinstein



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Yep. Two from the Effin you know who. Now, don't get me wrong they were polite and just wanted to talk. It was about like an 8 month old post on facebook to Feinstein's page saying she was a commie hooker and they'll get my guns bullets first. (I'm sure they were aware of the popular bumper sticker I got that from, they're the freaking fb of i) So they're gabbing trying to find out if I'm stocking up pressure cookers and nails and I'm seeing where this is going real fast, hitting them with comedy jabs and chatting. The guy doing the talking I shit you not when I saw him in my yard he was like *Heisenberg holy shit!

*
View attachment 2793


Bald head, goatee, whole nine yards.

So he's like (naturally) hey you understand why we came by just to make sure you wasn't the liberator or gonna blast Fiensteinget jiggy and climb a belltower right? I'm like nah, no worries. I get it, they're the fb of i and the commie is a senator, yeah I know the score. So then just casually Heisenberg is like "So you mind if we have the computers you used and get the login information to your facebook so we can check it?" this guy asks. At that point I just kind of pause and look at him. I can't recall exactly what I said in my surprise but the jist of it was "_Can you even do that_?" very skeptically. Breaking bad then gives me this hand out and low (Yeah I know how to read body language) and kinda shakes his head, seems to want to say something he shouldn't then goes "Yeah, but if we have your consent..." at which point I shake my head and said "Nah, I don't consent to anything. That's just the libertarian in me, it's a _right_." and smile. They seemed kind of disappointed, sad even. Then the guy wants to see some ID (that's a federal requirement you can't say no) I show it, he just reads the name doesn't write anything down compares my face hands it back. At that point they knew there wasn't much else to talk about, they knew I know my rights so that was that. I didn't fit the description, clean record just bought a new handgun last week, not stocking pressure cookers or growing a beard. I just found it very odd they wanted to log onto my FB or even _asked _to. First thing that popped into my head was "You gonna be real bored or laugh a lot"

Seriously. I like listen to music on youtube, check this place, write sci-fi and that's about that. Only thing I don't want out there is how boringly predictable and mundane my life is. Hell, the most exciting thing this month was going 50 miles south to pay a parking ticket. It was the FJ's first parking ticket. I was pretty damn proud.

Point is this is _whacky_. Guy tells me after the fact the post was like 8 mos ago, then I realize why I'm drawing a blank. Jesus, 8 mos? Took that long to say something? Why not just PM me on the actual FB, I would have probably answered that day.

Apparently, Feinstein _is not a priority_. I laugh at this statement but it would seem so from the layman's perspective.

I shake Heisenberg's hand, it's all over nice meeting and all, but I'm left with the sense that somehow...somewhere...these kids at the office are just as lazy as me. That's a bad sign.

Hell, if they really want to take a warrant and seize this piece of crap I would probably _tip them_. It locks up on youtube and pisses me off, doesn't understand shit with my phone and even screws my documents around when the power flickers. You could search this thing all day long and find mostly songs over youtube and friggin pictures of cats. Least of it would be looking up recipes on food network. This thing pisses me off a lot of times.

So what's with the asking for FB login info, are they daft or what? Dude knew damn good and well he isn't authorized to request that, he didn't even try to say otherwise. Like I said, soon as I asked questions they bolted. That strike any of you as odd?


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I just want to go on record as saying I don't know Leon or support any of his obviously radical ideas like liberty, freedom of speech, or his right to bear arms. As a self confessed poster of cat pictures, he is obviously a little out of touch with reality, and this is further demonstrated by his comparison of actual federal agents to fictitious TV characters. Although he is probably at least a little nuts, I don't believe him to be a danger to himself or others, and I would like to endorse him as a potential "trustee" at whatever FEMA camp you assign him to.


----------



## lancestar2 (Jul 8, 2013)

well I don't think they wanted to just log onto your FB page just for fun lol most likely it was for information collection. They can view ALL content from your friends because if you said something that tipped them off odds are likely your friends on FB may have the same view and or have the game ideas. They can access your FB and collect a lot of information very easily vs. using the backdoor which would require requesting that info from FB but then again they wouldn't know who to search...

I think of it as if they are a search engine like Google they want to search EVERYTHING! The backlog of 8mo. shows that most likely they are searching keywords instead of waiting for people to report a post. Either way interesting story thanks for sharing. 

Also I will say that the comment you posted was at best in poor tastes and not quite threatening but was intended as being used to intimidate. I do support people's gun rights while I don't practice that right myself for personal reasons. I don't think people ues the best words when referring to there weapons. Phases like I not give up my right to bear arms, or I will not allow government officials to take away my constitutional right to defend myself.

where as your comment was worded in a way that suggested you were going to shoot sombody. I'm sure it's a generational difference but I understand why they came a knocking lol. Take my comment anyway as you want but I am simply trying to let you understand why some liberals think of most gun owners in the way that they do. Which is partly because of there language in which they describe things regarding there rights and guns.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I call dibs on your guns and ammo if they throw you in a FEMA camp before me. :mrgreen:


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

But Frankenfeinstein *IS *a commie hooker. So the government (that is presently shut down) has the time and resources to send agents to talk to people who state the obvious?!?! It is not that you let out some deep dark state secret telling the world she is a commie hooker. Most of us knew that already. Given that she is from California, I am guessing she has a focus group dedicated to getting out the commie hooker vote as I am sure they have enough commie hookers in California to warrant special attention.

On the other hand, I can see why the commie hookers might want to disassociate themselves from Fraankenfeinstein. But you said these guys were FBI agents, not cross-dressers. Hmmm.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

He says it better than I ever could...


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

in all reality, its becouse you know Deebo..Deebo, Preppadoodle, Fuzzee, RFQ and a few "other unnamed individuals" are obviously being led by Inor, in a revolt to "change the way of thinking" of people on this forum..Damn You...Damn you..


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

leon ,the attachement isn't working..


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Can't we all just get along?!? I LOVE FEMA! THEIR OUR BFF's! 
View attachment 2794


View attachment 2795

*"It's a cook book!!!"*


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Oh shit, Inor, i damn near spit coffee on my screen.. Loading it on my facebook now...


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Seriously though, what I'm wondering is this...

How did they manage to connect your FB account with you? Do you use your real name and list your town on your account?

If so, then I would just consider it a fishing expedition. They might have been trying to make sure they are associating the right person with that account. If this is the case, you confirmed it for them

If you don't list your real name and town on your account, it gets a lot darker. This would seem to indicate that they had the cooperation of both FB and your ISP. If they had a court order to obtain this info, one can't blame FB or your ISP, but if they had a court order they could probably also obtain a search warrant and wouldn't have asked you for permission.

It's probably legal for the FBI to request information from FB and your ISP, and probably a violation of your rights to privacy for them to provide it without a court order.

I tend to make light of the things that really disturb me. I'm neither apologizing for this nor am I making excuses for it. Call it a form of gallows humor, but that's just the way I deal with it. And yeah, I find this to be disturbing.

Obviously, they are just covering their asses. Nobody wants to be the one that Fox reports "Knew about threats made on FB 8 months before the incident." But in covering their butts, they have revealed something about the way they operate, and their methods, either way, are deeply disturbing.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

They can simply ask for his ISP from FB if he didn't use a real name. With the ISP they can track him to his door and set up anal rape sessions in his living room. FB will happily turn over any private info to the FBI no doubt though they've got.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I d o believe the NSA has shown what we had know for years they can and are watching everyone.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Isn't our government great. I feel protected and cared for.






Of course they don't really protect us more than subject us, but those are small details for a little comfort. :-|


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

From FB's privacy policy at: https://www.facebook.com/about/privacy/your-info

While you are allowing us to use the information we receive about you, you always own all of your information. Your trust is important to us, which is why we don't share information we receive about you with others unless we have:

received your permission;

given you notice, such as by telling you about it in this policy; or

removed your name or any other personally identifying information from it.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

I've never been on actual Facebook. How ever I hear all social forums are based on it and here for example can have you tracked by the feds as much as any other sight. Right wrong why?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

retired guard said:


> I've never been on actual Facebook. How ever I hear all social forums are based on it and here for example can have you tracked by the feds as much as any other sight. Right wrong why?


I will say this again. NSA. We have seen how they are tracking girl friends ,reading any email they want tracking phone calls and location. If you are connected they have you.
They can make post in your name and nothing you can do to prove it was not you. Google not only turns over information to them they help them.
How do you think Google managed to grow so fast and get away with things they did?

Some of you may already know of it, some may even be using it . Now would be a good time for you to reach TOR.
But be careful the governments of this world and some bad people have put their own versions of it out there that have huge back doors in them. 
TOR is your friend.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Did they ever present Identification?


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> I will say this again. NSA. We have seen how they are tracking girl friends ,reading any email they want tracking phone calls and location. If you are connected they have you.
> They can make post in your name and nothing you can do to prove it was not you. Google not only turns over information to them they help them.
> How do you think Google managed to grow so fast and get away with things they did?
> 
> ...


TOR is your friend, everything else on your computer isn't. I wouldn't put to much stock in it, Anyone who thinks they can out maneuver the NSA (short of not using phones/computers all together) is a fool. The way you can manipulate computers and cell phones would blow your mind.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

The NSA forces ISP's to give them the information, and will charge them with a felony if they even mention that the were required to give it.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

TOR the real deal has been very effective. They are also doing a fine job of plugging big hole in fire fox with their own version.


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

jimb1972 said:


> The NSA forces ISP's to give them the information, and will charge them with a felony if they even mention that the were required to give it.


The Govt will charge me with a Felony if I disclose classified information too, its called a Non Disclosure Agreement (NDA) and required when you work with classified materials/operations. So wouldn't that make it the norm?

I'm sure they paid at one point or another (maybe through GOVT contract) to work with the ISP's or under some act allowed the Govt to subpoena records. I wouldn't hold the ISPs/Social Media under such innocent light.


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

Tor is 'good' but they already have it cracked too.

Goodbye Silk Road, Hello Sheep Marketplace - Bloomberg

Told 'Ya So (Silk Road & TOR) - MarketTicker Forums


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Everyone here should be using a VPN provider.

Which VPN Service Providers Really Take Anonymity Seriously? | TorrentFreak


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

While I have yet to have the opportunity to test it in the field, my strategy for dealing with federal agents is to ask them if they want to see my tattoo of Eric Holder. I figure when I start to drop my pants the interview will be over.

Maybe I should go try it out with the guys in the dark van across the street...


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Dear Dianne,I am not now affiliated with This forum nor will I ever be.....sincerely MI.oldguy. BTW, I lived in commiefornia before it was commie,just as your political career was starting. :-?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Nathan Jefferson said:


> Tor is 'good' but they already have it cracked too.
> 
> Goodbye Silk Road, Hello Sheep Marketplace - Bloomberg
> 
> Told 'Ya So (Silk Road & TOR) - MarketTicker Forums


The kinks in their armor were self inflected. I do not mean to recommend the use of Tor for illegal activities. Only as a good layer of armor against unnecessary spying on your legal activities.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Well guys to be honest I can see what they are saying but then again it is constitutionally protected free speech, like I told them. And as far as letting them have a computer I will need to see the paperwork before I hand a damn thing over. I am pretty sure if they had one damn thing on me I'd be in jail right now, they probably operate that way. In all reality it probably was a fishing expedition, seemed like it. When I said no they seemed like it was all over and didn't bother trying to say anything else. Still, makes a man wonder. And I think they just got my IP address from the FB post and looked up the adress, pretty simple actually but how they knew my real name was pretty friggin mysterious.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Something to think about. A soldier I know came to visit last year. He is a very intelligent person. Went into the Army with a degree in computer science and networking. Don't take long to figure out where he ended up.
When he was here he lost his fancy phone. He did not have the GPS function enabled on it or the tracking software installed the provider offers .
We knew he left it on his car. He used my computer downloaded a program from his files . Ran that hack on his own phone account installed and activated the software with out even knowing where his phone was. Then he just went to the tracking sight and it gave him the location with in 3 feet of where it was on the side of the road 3 miles from my house.


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Something to think about. A soldier I know came to visit last year. He is a very intelligent person. Went into the Army with a degree in computer science and networking. Don't take long to figure out where he ended up.
> When he was here he lost his fancy phone. He did not have the GPS function enabled on it or the tracking software installed the provider offers .
> We knew he left it on his car. He used my computer downloaded a program from his files . Ran that hack on his own phone account installed and activated the software with out even knowing where his phone was. Then he just went to the tracking sight and it gave him the location with in 3 feet of where it was on the side of the road 3 miles from my house.


All the cell carriers - esp verizon and AT&T - have not only rolled over, but are actively working on ways to 'help' monitor us. Google and other email providers and ISPs have all rolled over too.

You send an email, phone call or txt? It is stored in about a dozen different databases that it shouldn't be.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

He is authorized to request the FB log in / computer but not demand it. A cop (fed or otherwise) is free to ask for anything and anything given freely can be explored. It's not like the NSA can't look obviously as we've learned.



Leon said:


> Yep. Two from the Effin you know who. Now, don't get me wrong they were polite and just wanted to talk. It was about like an 8 month old post on facebook to Feinstein's page saying she was a commie hooker and they'll get my guns bullets first. (I'm sure they were aware of the popular bumper sticker I got that from, they're the freaking fb of i) So they're gabbing trying to find out if I'm stocking up pressure cookers and nails and I'm seeing where this is going real fast, hitting them with comedy jabs and chatting. The guy doing the talking I shit you not when I saw him in my yard he was like *Heisenberg holy shit!
> 
> *
> View attachment 2793
> ...


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Leon said:


> Well guys to be honest I can see what they are saying but then again it is constitutionally protected free speech, like I told them. And as far as letting them have a computer I will need to see the paperwork before I hand a damn thing over. I am pretty sure if they had one damn thing on me I'd be in jail right now, they probably operate that way. In all reality it probably was a fishing expedition, seemed like it. When I said no they seemed like it was all over and didn't bother trying to say anything else. Still, makes a man wonder. And I think they just got my IP address from the FB post and looked up the adress, pretty simple actually but how they knew my real name was pretty friggin mysterious.


If it were me, I would be taking the hard drive to a friend or family members house for a little while. Just in case there is something on there that could get you in trouble if they were really looking.. Like I said if a few other threads. I used to be into bodybuilding back in the day and have purchased some "hormones" over the internet. I used to have 2 different hard drives and anything 'hormone related" would be on one and if I ever had a siezure or controlled delivery, they could search all the wanted, my house was clean as a whistle and the other hard drive would be somewhere else.. Now that I haven't done it in quite some time. I don't worry about it so much.. But I still take precautions with things that I do online..


----------



## Scotty12 (Jan 5, 2013)

This is all just pitiful... My only question is if she is a commie hooker does she get paid in rubles? FBI MAN I DID NOT SAY THAT SHE WAS A COMMIE HOOKER.. This is too funny to even finish it..


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Something to think about. A soldier I know came to visit last year. He is a very intelligent person. Went into the Army with a degree in computer science and networking. Don't take long to figure out where he ended up.
> When he was here he lost his fancy phone. He did not have the GPS function enabled on it or the tracking software installed the provider offers .
> We knew he left it on his car. He used my computer downloaded a program from his files . Ran that hack on his own phone account installed and activated the software with out even knowing where his phone was. Then he just went to the tracking sight and it gave him the location with in 3 feet of where it was on the side of the road 3 miles from my house.


So my buddy went in under similar circumstances. He stayed for two tours and then when he got out they really tried to recruit him hard to stay in. You don't come by those types often and they like to keep them close to the res.

Any way... On his way out they showed him some of the technology they had that was going to be de-classified soon (this is like 1997 mind you) because they wanted to wet his whistle for bigger and better stuff.

One of the things they had was a device that could read your hard drive even if your PC was off and unplugged but sitting near an electrical outlet. It was slow and took a while but it could be done. Apparently your HD has a magnetic signature like a thumbprint and they can slowly read that with out even spinning the drive just based on the EM field it gives off.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

leon has guns? those things scare me. I am afraid now.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

shotlady said:


> leon has guns? those things scare me. I am afraid now.


They're guns for looking at. That's all, they just look cool.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Once again did they ever present identification or leave a business card?


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> Once again did they ever present identification or leave a business card?


not at all


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Prepadoodle said:


> I just want to go on record as saying I don't know Leon or support any of his obviously radical ideas like liberty, freedom of speech, or his right to bear arms. As a self confessed poster of cat pictures, he is obviously a little out of touch with reality, and this is further demonstrated by his comparison of actual federal agents to fictitious TV characters. Although he is probably at least a little nuts, I don't believe him to be a danger to himself or others, and I would like to endorse him as a potential "trustee" at whatever FEMA camp you assign him to.


Rotflmao... Too late.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

So are they also investigating the liberal fascist who make very serious threats and derogatory comments? Probably not. Check that.. Definitely not.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Leon said:


> not at all


Hmmmm


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Great. What have you gotten all of us into Leon? LOL!!! Perhaps they should call their buddies over at NSA and get everything they wanted to know. Oh wait, that's right, the Fed's don't cooperate with one another. Way to handle yourself and send them on their way.


----------

